# HTML5 <input> -> Breite



## Chris_ist_online (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also möchte gleich direkt zum Problem kommen.. ich kann die Breite nicht verändern, obwohl das eigentl. nach w3c möglich sein müsste...


```
<form action="search.php" method="get">

		<label>
		<input type="search" name="question" width="48"/>
		</label>
		
		</form>
```


Nachweis, dass es gehen müsste gibts hier: http://www.w3schools.com/html5/att_input_width.asp

Ich danke im Vorraus


----------



## Parantatatam (21. Februar 2012)

Verlass dich niemals auf diese Seite. In HTML5 hat man den Ansatz, dass man Semantik und Gestaltung trennt, komplett durchgezogen. Dementsprechend wäre es Unsinn, wenn man in HTML5 ein neues Attribut für die Weite einführt. Kurzum: leg' die Weite mit CSS fest.


----------



## Chris_ist_online (21. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich vertraue dir 

Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht alles fertig formatiert, sonst würde ich warsch. ausrasten D


----------



## ComFreek (21. Februar 2012)

> ich kann die Breite nicht verändern, obwohl das eigentl. nach w3c möglich sein müsste...


Die Seite _http://www.w3schools.com_ hat gar nichts mit dem W3C zu tun!

Siehe auch: http://w3fools.com/


----------

